# Inositol anyone?



## Natsby

Well I´m back, (you may have noticed), this cycle isn´t over but I have a feeling i wasn´t lucky anyway.
So today we went to the pharmacy and bought a system the lady there recommended to me. They have only been trying it for three months and already have three pregnancies, (and two of the couples had tried IVF and not had luck,) so I said OK I´m in. OH´s was expensive, the usual culprits Maca, Zinc, copper, selenium and a few other things but all together in a drink so he only has to take it once a day, which is good.
Mine is folic acid and Inositol, well I have never heard of it before. Some things I´ve read say it can´t be absorbed, (so what´s the point) and others say it calms, promotes good sleep, improves egg quality and helps regulate blood sugar and insulin levels. It wasn´t expensive so I thought I´d give it a go. Anyone else tried it? Anything to report? Next cycle I´m taking this and acupuncture and OH on his drink and the pharmacist says I´ll be pregnant before winter, God I hope she is right!! 
Nice to be back in full swing, it is good not to obsess and do other things but who else can I ask these things if not you guys.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

She's back!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Isn't that a B vitamin?


----------



## Natsby

yup I think it is


----------



## Desperado167

So happy to have u back,:happydance::happydance::never heard of it but i hope she's right and it does work,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The only things I know about it are from a psychological perspective; it can help boost serotonin levels in the brain and sometimes it's used to cut cocaine, lol. Gotta get your money's worth!


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby so pleased your back :dance:

Not heard of Inositol so sorry no help there but I really hope it works for you and you get your BFP soon and that it is the start of a happy; healthy and successful pregnancy :dust:


----------



## amommy

It is Vitamin B8!! hehe, funny huh, didn't know there was such a thing! They said they use it for depression and panic attacks too.. Since I have depression maybe it would help with both!! WOW, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Natsby

well I think anything that helps with the stress of ttc is a good thing, maybe that is why it has worked with these other women, if they have been doing IVF they must have been pretty stressed. I know I could do with a hand to keep clam and stay sane, even if it does not get me my BFP that would help.
Thanks for the lovely welcome back ladies!!


----------



## onmymind17

Welcome back!!! We have missed you!! Keep me updated on how this works, i am very interested in it, heck i am interested in anything that will work lol.


----------



## hoping4my2

hi
just wanted to know did it work for u or not


----------



## Hortensia

hoping4my2 said:


> hi
> just wanted to know did it work for u or not

Lol this is quite an old thread. Something must have worked because Natsby, the original poster, is about 7-8 months pregnant I think. :thumbup:


----------



## moondust7

Hmmmm interesting! I'm going to keep this one in mind to possibly start in a couple months (placing my bets on CoQ10 for now...)


----------



## Gingersnaps

Interesting:flower:
I take a B Complex, will see if inositol is included.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Natsby, I couldn't help zip in here. I was just told by my fc yesterday that my thyroid is low and needs to be up to less than 2 or 3 before IVF. I'm not thrilled to be on synthroid to help bring it to a more acceptable level so (you know me) I'm researching natural methods including supplements.

There's loads of research that's been done on Inositol and L-Arginine in that it significantly reduces insulin resistance (which helps boost metabolism and thyroid) and massively improves success rates with IVF, increases egg quality/size and aids in pregnancy rates. Here are the studies that I was reading:
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/d-chiro-inositol
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/l-arginine
*
"Clinical research has shown the following effects of inositol supplementation:*


restores normal ovulatory activity
 increases fertilization rate
 prevents spina bifida birth defect
 lowers free testosterone (research has shown up to a 73% reduction)
 lowers total testosterone (as much as 65% reduction)
 lowers LH (as much as 55% reduction)
 lowers insulin response after meals (as much as 62% reduction)
 lowers DHEA-S (as much as 49% reduction)
 increases SHBG (as much as 92% increase)
 lowers androstenedione (as much as 27% reduction)
 lowers triglycerides (as much as 51% reduction)
 lowers blood pressure (minor decrease)
 increases peak progesterone (129% increase in one study)"


----------



## moondust7

Wow, tohave4kids, thanks for the links and info. Now I'm wondering if I should add those to my arsenal of vitamins. :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

It's pretty decent stats in that list isn't it? Especially in the links the research really does a great job on helping anovulatory pcos girls.


----------



## moondust7

So last night I was at the drugstore and was looking through the vitamins and didn't see Inositol anywhere... *but* I looked at my prenatals (Rainbow Light brand) and there is 10mg of Inositol in there! I looked through other prenatal vitamins and saw it in 1 or 2 other brands, but not all of them. I am still guessing that the amount that Natsby was taking was more than 10mg... I wonder how much it was and what brand it was. I'm sure you can buy it on Amazon, but I'd be curious to see if there's some blend of Inositol and folic acid for fertility.


----------



## 2have4kids

I found it at the local organic store, if you've got something like whole foods you'd be more likely to find it there. My store had about 4-5 different brands. Only one brand had the myo-inisitol which is the more absorbable kind. It came in 500/600/1000mg.


----------



## moondust7

2have4kids, we do have Whole Foods out here in CA - thanks for the suggestion.

Also, I did a quick search in google and looks like D-chiro-Inositol is supposed to be the form of Inositol that helps TTC (and PCOS). Apparently there are large quantities of inositol in buckwheat farinetta, which is a flour you can use to make muffins etc. The first couple links I found after searching inositol were here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-chiro-Inositol

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a5894585/d-chiro-inositol_helped_me_conceive_wanted_to_share...

Anyways if you feel like making buckwheat farinetta muffins/pancakes etc. that might be an option too. Here's the company that makes it:
https://www.minndak.com/Products.htm

I might consider getting some in the next couple months, although it's pretty expensive.


----------



## Pazienza

I saw many posts about women taking inositol and I ordered some.
I took it for the first time this morning.

I saw two italian research studies where women took 2 g / day.


----------



## hoping4my2

Pazienza do let us know if any good or bad


----------



## Gingersnaps

moondust7 said:


> So last night I was at the drugstore and was looking through the vitamins and didn't see Inositol anywhere... *but* I looked at my prenatals (Rainbow Light brand) and there is 10mg of Inositol in there! I looked through other prenatal vitamins and saw it in 1 or 2 other brands, but not all of them. I am still guessing that the amount that Natsby was taking was more than 10mg... I wonder how much it was and what brand it was. I'm sure you can buy it on Amazon, but I'd be curious to see if there's some blend of Inositol and folic acid for fertility.

Hi,
I just checked my bottle of B complex from Rainbow Light, it has 50 mg.


----------



## Natsby

Hi, I started this thread and someone has asked me to pop back on and say if it worked for me. Well I don't know, I wasn't taking ti when I fell pregnant, but whether it had helped things along by taking it earlier I don't know. I don't think so. I think our problem was more oh related though so maybe it works for some women. The woman in the pharmacy said she had sucess with several clients on it. Good luck everyone. 
Just an aside, the month I fell pregnant I had done everything wrong, drank, used heavy machines, was very stressed... there is no accounting for timing!


----------



## Isobel345

Pregnitude is a supplement that combines folic acid and inositol :)


----------

